# 2nd Annual Hardaway Football Fishing Tournament Lake Harding



## brunofishing (Feb 4, 2010)

The 2nd Annual Hardaway Football Fishing Tournament 
The Landing at the Longbridge on Lake Harding
March 20, 2010
$100 per boat(includes big bass award)
Registration is the day of the tournament (checks payable to: Hardaway Touchdown Club)
Contact Info: Donnie Mason - donniemason1@yahoo.com
                                         Jeff Battles - hardawayhawks37@yahoo.com

Cash prizes for 1st,2nd, and 3rd
Door prizes and more.

Will follow basic tournament rules.


----------



## snatchhook (Feb 10, 2010)

I will be there!!!!!!!


----------



## jcbama (Feb 11, 2010)

Class of 1989, so I'll do my best to make it and support the hawks.


----------



## brunofishing (Feb 17, 2010)

Ill see yall there boys!!


----------



## brunofishing (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello


----------



## snatchhook (Feb 27, 2010)

tht


----------



## brunofishing (Mar 8, 2010)

12 days


----------



## brunofishing (Mar 18, 2010)

T>t>t>


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Mar 19, 2010)

Hate it I am going to miss that one. I helped Donnie Mason put it on last year. Hope you guys have a good turn out.


----------

